# Arbroath Built Boats



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking for a list of boats built in Arbroath, can anyone help


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

quite a long list. off the top o ma head, Gerrards built about 75, Mackays 25ish.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Graham looks like it will take me some time to get them it will give a challange. All the best for 2013


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

I have all the names and dates of them , John. Was it any particular period that interests you, or all of them. Am asking cos I'm not a great typer an It will take me a while to list them all!


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

I am afraid I am starting from scratch. Could they be scanned & sent by E-Mail save the typing


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thats a good idea, Am i right in thinking that you're the person who was emailing me about Rival II/Prospecto?


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

That me Graham


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

lists sent, John.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help Graham


----------

